# Remington 11-48 barrel is loose



## Dbender (Aug 1, 2016)

I have a Remington 11-48 barrel that is loose where it joins the piece that fits into the receiver.  It is threaded and will move about 1/16 of an inch past where it would be lined up perfectly.  I don't know how to tighten it up, or how to make it stop so that it is aligned perfectly so that the gun will shoot straight.  Any suggestions?

I've included a few pics to help describe the problem.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 2, 2016)

Take it to a competent gunsmith.


----------



## Dbender (Aug 2, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Take it to a competent gunsmith.



This isn't necessarily a job for a gunsmith.  Do you know how to "set"  the threaded piece to the barrel?


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 8, 2016)

How about thoroughly degreasing both pieces, and a heavy dose of red Loctite--tighten to correct alignment and let it cure?


----------



## pavogrande (Nov 3, 2016)

A mechanical fix would be a steel shim (washer) between barrel and extension --  thickness determined by thread pitch and amount of rotation beyond the index mark --
Or perhaps turning the two shoulders of the barrel allowing it to be turned in further to re index --
That might affect chamber length, requiring a rechamber -- 

I do not know about the 11-48 but on other models that barrel extension is really torqued down.

A conversation with a smith knowledgeable about the 11-48 might be productive -


----------

